# Turkey drawing is done



## hunt4life

The turkey results are out on the ND Game and Fish website.

I didn't get mine, but good luck to the rest of you.

I guess it'll give me more time to goose hunt!


----------



## jmmshadow

where did you find that information on the website to determine if you got a tag or not? thanks

Josh


----------



## hunt4life

Go to http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/ and select the 'public inquiry' tab. Then click the 'lottery results' link and you will see what to do.

Good luck!


----------



## jmmshadow

thanks


----------



## Matt Jones

Don't feel bad, I recieved my $8 check back from the G&F as well. 2 years in a row now I haven't been drawn...at least I'll get picked next year.


----------



## DCOYNUT

Don't get down fellas! I got a tag for the sandhills this year. I haven't got one for 4 years and that's a long time to wait. I feel lucky this year, hopefully i'll draw a moose tag! ahah! Good luck to all you gobbler grabbers!


----------



## joespiek

My buddy and I got our, applied together for unit 13 Dunn county. Neither one of us has done this before, so now we have to figure out what we are doing. Any tips would be appreciated


----------

